# Resize some pics?



## Ky.Sam (Jul 30, 2007)

Could someone resize some pics for me? I dont quite get the resizing thing so help me out here.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 30, 2007)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=200#200

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi//phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=752&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

You can use it for resizing.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 30, 2007)

If you have problems following the post just put your photos on the forum and I'll do the resizing for you. It would be nice if you learn to do it yourself, but I don't mind helping you out for now until you get the hang of it yourself. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## Ky.Sam (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Steve. My daughter was suppose to do it she went to the fair and isnt feeling well.


----------

